# how to find video resolution??



## low strife

Not many places offer 1080P videos, much less free 1080P.

If you're using MPC or VLC you can check the video stats.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Right click the file and go to the details tab.


----------



## Chranny

Or use Gspot.
http://www.headbands.com/gspot/v26x/GSpot270a.zip


----------



## EvilGenius007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chranny* 
Or use Gspot.
http://www.headbands.com/gspot/v26x/GSpot270a.zip

Funny name, good program.

Though, it seems almost intentionally hidden from young males...


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvilGenius007* 
Funny name, good program.

Though, it seems almost intentionally hidden from young males...

At least the images that pop up on Google are informational.


----------

